# Western Montana, Missoula



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I know it is early, but is there any news?


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Steve, That puppy sure is cute! Who is he?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Can't you tell? He looks just like his daddy.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

stevelow said:


> I know it is early, but is there any news?


Callbacks to the Amateur third series:

3, 8, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 28, 29, 31, 36, 50, 53, 58, 59, 64, 69.

Sixteen dogs back to the Open 4th series but I don't have the numbers.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

The pup (Gator) looks a lot more like grandpa Cody than like Pilot. He is 38.5 pounds at 4 months. Here is his pedigree: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=338488

He is a tough little guy and will require a lot of training.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Love love love the pedigree.
Good Luck with him Steve.
Sue


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone know what is happening at Missoula?


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I LOVE the pedigree, goes back to my favorite dogs! Very strong, see why he might be a handful though
Can"t wait to follow how he does.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Open Placements:

1st Fizz Karl Gunzer
2nd Maggie Mike Ciero
3rd Cash Steve Bechtel (needs 1/2 point to qualify for NARC)
4th ????
RJ Chad Bill Totten
Jams ????


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Open 4th was Shaq

am
Ist Calvert Chance
2nd Shaq
3rd Ham
4th Billie - glenda Brown 
RJ - Maralyn Dahliem


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Congrats to Larry & Chance on the 1st Bill & Ham on the 3rd in the AM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation Larry, Bill, Bill, Glenda and Marilyn.

Thanks for posting Harry.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Derby???? HPW


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats Bill and Ham on your 3rd in the AM!


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here is a link to a youtube video of the land marks from the Open.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRA0qtw8dI

I'll have a link of the AM 1st series marks and double land blind soon.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Mike Heard said:


> Here is a link to a youtube video of the land marks from the Open.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRA0qtw8dI
> 
> I'll have a link of the AM 1st series marks and double land blind soon.


Mike,

Thanks for posting these clips on youtube. I have really enjoyed watching them.

Can't wait to see some of you Montana folks next week.

Melanie


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here is a youtube video link of the Amateur marks and Amateur double land blind. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBG9RaViPAc


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Mike Heard said:


> Here is a link to a youtube video of the land marks from the Open.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRA0qtw8dI
> 
> I'll have a link of the AM 1st series marks and double land blind soon.


Mike,

Thank you very much for posting these videos! I loved them!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ChadCosta said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thank you very much for posting these videos! I loved them!


I agree with Chad. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

If your looking for other video's of events and training check my youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/weathermanmikeheard

I'll film the Billings trial as well and have video up by Sunday night or Monday morning.

Mike


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

stevelow said:


> The pup (Gator) looks a lot more like grandpa Cody than like Pilot. He is 38.5 pounds at 4 months. Here is his pedigree: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=338488
> 
> He is a tough little guy and will require a lot of training.


The apple didn't fall far from the tree. 
Good to see you up and around and coming up with the training plan for Gator.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Mike, it is really nice to be able to see the tests first hand when I am so far away. You are going to spoil all of us!! Thanks! Nice job handling Hobbi!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Mike it is a real treat to see the videos here in AZ. I particularly enjoyed seeing Hobbi run as I have his littermate Lightning. Thanks again


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Ham and Mr. Bill/Mrs. Sarita.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Team Calvert, Chance and Skatch are on a roll. Good Job!

Everything I hear about Ham is nothing but great. Congrats Mcknights


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here is a link to a youtube video of the Open Land blind. We could not see the end of the blind from the gallery. Rob Erhardt is running a dog, I do not know what dog is running the blind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ios-lVzFMAI

Mike Heard


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Was this a dry pop on the left on a no see'um blind?


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Yes, there was a dry pop from a gunner who was hidden behind trees on the left, as the dog advanced out into the field the dogs could then see the gunner I believe. The gunner really did not affect to many dogs that I saw.


----------

